# GSkill Ripjaw V 3200 CL16 2x8GB



## Klizzix (17. April 2017)

Hi Leute,

da der angegebene RAM recht beliebt ist im Moment, findet sich vllt der eine oder andere hier der mir eine Info dazu geben kann.

Es geht um folgendes Kit: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre jemand so nett und könnte kurz auslesen, ob das Kit DR oder SR ist?

Leider lässt sich dazu nirgends verlässlich etwas finden.

Das ganze geht zB mit HWinfo:

Starten -> kein Haken bei Summery/Sensors only -> Run -> Memory -> eins der beiden Riegel anklicken -> Module Characteristics -> Number of Ranks

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (17. April 2017)

Bestückung 	zweiseitig

Quelle: G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher schwarz, F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Ripjaws V


----------



## Klizzix (17. April 2017)

Das habe ich auch schon gefunden, jedoch wurde irgendwo auch schonmal erwähnt, dass das nicht zwangsläufig heißen muss, dass der RAM auch DR ist.

Ich habe zwar folgendes gefunden: G.SKILL Dual / Single Rank Aufklärung für AMD APU Kaverie

Allerdings ist das auch schon 2 Jahre her.

Deshalb wäre eine kurze Bestätigung nicht schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Ich würde mal bei G-Skill direkt nachfragen.
Einfach an die Mail Adresse schreiben.
ben@gskill.com 
Kannst du in Deutsch schreiben. 
Dahinter stecken die G-Skill Leute, die hier auch aktiv sind.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g-skill/191


----------



## extremeDsgn (17. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klizzix (17. April 2017)

Das er Dual Channel ist, ist klar, es geht aber darum ob er auch Dual Rank ist, das ist nicht das gleiche.

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Es wäre sehr nett, falls du nach der oben genannten Methode das kurz auslesen könntest


----------



## extremeDsgn (17. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, das ist es


----------



## Klizzix (17. April 2017)

Super, vielen Dank. In dem Fall ist es ein Dual Rank Kit, wie es oft vermutet wird.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja. Ich hoffe, dass das mit dem Herstellungsdatum "2000" ein Auslesefehler ist.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (18. April 2017)

Bei Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16 ist Samsung 4Gb D-die (Dual Rank, Double Sided) verbaut, siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sammle schon seit längerem mehrere Kits in einer Liste, siehe hier:
[RAM Collection Thread] Please post your RAM details here! : Amd

Vielleicht auch für dich interessant, ich habe zwei Kits zum Verkauf verfügbar:
1x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Samsung 8Gb B-die Single Rank, Single Sided)
1x F4-3200C15D-16GTZ (Samsung 8Gb B-die Single Rank, Single Sided)

edit:
Ich sehe gerade, dass du 3200 MHz CL16-18-18-38 verlinkt hast, nicht 3200 MHz CL16-16-16-36.
Hier könnte auch Hynix 8Gb A-die verbaut sein (Single Rank, Single Sided).

Da es um ein Ryzen Setup geht, ist aber sowieso beides suboptimal.


----------



## Lt.Ford (18. April 2017)

Die Frage ist natürlich nun was man kaufen sollte.
Laut der Liste ist der "F4-3200C16D-16GVK" Dual Ranked mit Samsung D-Dies.

Anscheinend soll Dual Ranked 2600 genau so schnell sein wie Single Ranked 3200, d.h. Dual Ranked mit 3200 ist noch schneller? Selbst wenn er "nur" auf 2933 laufen sollte, dürfte er ja immer noch schneller sein.
Falls mir das jemand beantworten kann, wäre es mir der ~20€ Aufpreis wert


----------



## GamingWiidesire (18. April 2017)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Anscheinend soll Dual Ranked 2600 genau so schnell sein wie Single Ranked 3200, d.h. Dual Ranked mit 3200 ist noch schneller? Selbst wenn er "nur" auf 2933 laufen sollte, dürfte er ja immer noch schneller sein.
> Falls mir das jemand beantworten kann, wäre es mir der ~20€ Aufpreis wert


Hab bisher verschiedene Tests gesehen, die sich da nicht wirklich einig sind, ob für Ryzen 2666 MHz Dual Rank = 3200 MHz Single Rank gilt.
Bisher habe ich allerdings keinen gesehen, der Dual Rank über 2666 MHz (ohne BCLK-OC) gebracht hat. Mich kann aber gerne jemand mit einem konkreten Beispiel berichtigen.


----------



## Klizzix (4. Mai 2017)

Hatte den Thread ganz vergessen.

Ich habe die Riegel in der Zwischenzeit hier gehabt und sie waren nur einseitig bestückt und dementsprechend auch nur SR, sie gingen also wieder zurück


----------



## extremeDsgn (11. Mai 2017)

Klizzix schrieb:


> Hatte den Thread ganz vergessen.
> 
> Ich habe die Riegel in der Zwischenzeit hier gehabt und sie waren nur einseitig bestückt und dementsprechend auch nur SR, sie gingen also wieder zurück



Heißt das, dass man der Aussage von HWInfo nicht vertrauen kann? Theoretisch solltest du ja die selben bekommen haben wie ich.

Mein Bruder hat nen Ryzen 7 1700 mit genau den verlinkten RAMs. Bei 3200 läuft der nicht, standardmäßig bei 2133Mhz. Mehr habe ich noch nicht probiert. Sollten es single ranked sein, werde ich ihm die wohl wechseln lassen.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Mai 2017)

HwInfo solltest du trauen können.
Gibt durchaus verschiedene Versionen von den gleichen Modulen. 
Hatte hier auch 2x2x8GB HyperX Fury 2666 CL15, beide Dualrank die einen mit Hynix E Die die anderen mit Micron B Die (die liefen deutlich besser).

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------

